# Very Sensitive to Synthroid- New Labs



## dmeshell (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I have been on Synthroid for about 7 years, and it is a constant battle to remain feeling well and with good lab results. I am very sensitive to the medication, and the smallest change in my meds can result in a large change in my TSH and the way I feel. 
I was on 75mcg of Synthroid, TSH of 1.0,got the flu shot, and my thyroid went out of whack to 2.64. Because I really don't feel well when my TSH gets above 2.0, I asked for an increase to meds. I started to take an 88mcg only on one day of the week. Now my TSH is .56 in a Range of .4 to 4.5. My T4 total is 10.8 (4.5-12.0), Free T4 index 3.2 (1.4-3.8) and T3 uptake 30 (22-35). 
Although this in range, I feel hyper symptoms now. Should I go back to 75 mcg every day or stay where I am for a while longer. I've been at the new dose for 5 weeks. Help! Can't get in the Zone!
Hugs, Debbie


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My husband is on synthroid and is also very sensitive to dose changes. He is in range on 88 but feels a little hypo, and he's in range on 100 but feels a little hyper. His doc gave him permission to play with his meds, and he is currently taking 88 5 days a week and 100 the other 2. During this process, when he made a slight change, he waited several weeks to decide if it was positive or not. It took a while to figure out, but he feels pretty good right now.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dmeshell said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have been on Synthroid for about 7 years, and it is a constant battle to remain feeling well and with good lab results. I am very sensitive to the medication, and the smallest change in my meds can result in a large change in my TSH and the way I feel.
> I was on 75mcg of Synthroid, TSH of 1.0,got the flu shot, and my thyroid went out of whack to 2.64. Because I really don't feel well when my TSH gets above 2.0, I asked for an increase to meds. I started to take an 88mcg only on one day of the week. Now my TSH is .56 in a Range of .4 to 4.5. My T4 total is 10.8 (4.5-12.0), Free T4 index 3.2 (1.4-3.8) and T3 uptake 30 (22-35).
> ...


It is possible that the flu shot did skew your TSH and cause you to feel that change. That makes me think it was a mistake to have increased your dose at that time because your body eventually would have recovered.

I think if you were doing well on the 75 mcg., that is what you should take and get labs in about 8 weeks. But, pay attention to how you feel, of course. If necessary, get labs sooner.

Humble opinion, of course.

Welcome!


----------

